# Amazing results with taming at night? Anyone else try?



## PlumpyParakeet (Apr 22, 2018)

Quick backstory, I had 2 parakeets and never knew how to tame them. Occasionally I would let them out of the cage to fly around because I felt bad for them stuck in there, but never was in an environment to do it all the time (clueless family opening doors all the time, cats etc). Fastforward to now I adopted my bird from my neighbor and she certainly was not socialized there. I had her for several months before attempting to tame. Then I had very very slow progress getting Plumpy not to be afraid of my hand in the cage. I could pet her belly when she was sleepy at night but that was it. I didn't want to attempt to take her out of the cage and then not be able to get her back in. (remember having to do this as a kid). This night taming thing all started when I had to give antibiotics to her for a week. Take the bird out of the cage and hold her and squirt a drop in her mouth do it every day? I thought they were nuts! But doctor's orders... And turns out it was easier than pilling a cat.

I have 5 cats and 2 young children and I work during the day anyway. So needless to say, time for the bird happens once the kids are in bed. I sequester the cats. No distractions or kids around to make mistakes. After giving the med, I would let Plumpy sit on my lap or on my hand on the couch. She would put up with me for a few minutes but then fly off somewhere else. I used the trick the vet taught me by turning off the lights 
and dropping a small, light washcloth on top and gently scooping her up. By the end of the week, Plumpy was perching on my finger when prompted and lets me put her back in the cage this way. She has once flown around and landed back on my shoulder. She tolerates petting. 

Week 2 now and she can fly anywhere and let me approach her and will jump onto my finger and let me walk around with her. I still have to grab her to get her out of the cage and to weigh her. She also hates when I touch the side of back of her head, I'm assuming this is common. 

I was thinking this process would take months or years! At some point I will take her out during the day and see if she still responds well.

Is this a thing? Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's definitely good in your situation that you're doing taming at night. You're absolutely right that she's not going to want to relax or feel safe in an environment where it's unsafe, and during the day, it definitely is. At night, it's just the two of you, there aren't any surprises, and she doesn't feel as threatened. It's definitely "a thing"  

I'm glad that you're taking the time to begin taming her and that she's responding well! Also, as a side note, most budgies don't like to be petted or touched, so that's normal


----------



## PlumpyParakeet (Apr 22, 2018)

Update: For the past week Plumpy has been stepping up on my finger to come out of the cage. She still loves to sit on my shoulder while I go around the house or sit at the computer/tv. Just the past few days she is letting me pet her a lot more. She lets me pet her under her wings... my finger lifts each wing and pets her body underneath and then she'll lift it even more on her own. Is it normal for budgies to like that?? Also she is letting me pet her head a bit now, and instead of biting me just turns around if she wants me to stop.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Most budgies don't like to be petted, but some do! Seems like Plumpy is one who likes it


----------

